# QuadHelix



## QuadHelix (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi, I'm QuadHelix, wise guy and creative writer.

I'm a selfless person and I prefer to express my character through my work, or with other peoples art- for I can't draw :/

I don't really have a description of my personality; I like all fields of expertise, but more commonly I write, either scientific theories or creative works.

Thanks you in advance if you decide to welcome me- I look forward to contributing to WF.

Yours faithfully,
Quad Helix

*scribbles*


----------



## PiP (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Quad... As you are wise and creative you will fit right in with our community.

... Welcome to WF!


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome, *QuadHelix*! I'm a sci-fi man myself. Do you have a favourite genre when you write creatively?


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi QH - welcome to the club. You've got an awesome handle - nice job. See y'round the halls.


----------



## General Global Resolver (Feb 28, 2016)

Why would you quote under your post what you quoted. I read the translation on Yahoo, sounds like it is only mentioning/meaning occult things without any lead of you added to make it further more .. good.

Such dark matters do not resemble what you say about yourself, it seems after all -that you are not as wise yourself, taken in consideration you use something what you have not written, while you have not atleast applied the occult quote, it leaves us with horror on a spot where you have a chance to actually express something you want to share the interests of.


----------



## escorial (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Pluralized (Feb 28, 2016)

General Global Resolver said:


> Why would you quote under your post what you quoted. I read the translation on Yahoo, sounds like it is only mentioning/meaning occult things without any lead of you added to make it further more .. good.
> 
> Such dark matters do not resemble what you say about yourself, it seems after all -that you are not as wise yourself, taken in consideration you use something what you have not written, while you have not atleast applied the occult quote, it leaves us with horror on a spot where you have a chance to actually express something you want to share the interests of.



People are free to quote whatever they want as long as they aren't attacking anyone or otherwise breaking the rules with their words. Not sure why you'd want to be part of a forum where that sort of thing was policed - ease up and enjoy the site. When you get to ten posts, go into your settings and you can turn everyone's signatures off if that's your thing. Contact a moderator for more detailed info - also read the rules at the top o' the page. Welcome.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 29, 2016)

Really like the name! Welcome to WF.


----------



## 20oz (Feb 29, 2016)

Welcome, mate. Have fun here... maybe. :black_eyed:


----------



## QuadHelix (Mar 1, 2016)

HarperCole said:


> Welcome, *QuadHelix*! I'm a sci-fi man myself. Do you have a favourite genre when you write creatively?



Fantasy, definitely.

Thanks for the welcome everybody!


----------



## Mesafalcon (Mar 10, 2016)

PLease don't rub me out, wise guy.

Welcome to WF>!


----------

